# bluewater bowfishing



## anglersurf131 (Mar 26, 2007)

Bluewater bowfishing is definitely possible where we freedive. A lot of time we look for the fish on the surface before we get in we also chum them up to the back of the boat on the surface. We speared 20 tuna over 100lbs and 6 over 200lbs up to 250lbs (most of them eating chum on the surface before we go in) in 6 days. 
with big dolphin, monster amberjack up to 105lbs and ling behind our boat all the time depending on the season.
Ive been looking for monster alligator gar recently. 
If anyone can show me where to go to shoot a 100 plus Lb gar. I will take you offshore with us for free. You can bowfish or spear with us. I've been trying caney creek along 521 and north. Also what about peters creek on the brazoria matagorda county line? im looking for clear rivers or shallow creeks where they are spawning that i can see them from the surface somewhere around angleton, tx.

here are some pics from recent trips
Whitney Carden 40ft down on a cross member at sunset.








Jeremy Caulkins Looking back at another wahoo after just landing a wahoo that was bitten.








Nathan Niehuus with his first wahoo after 50 sniper shots he finally waited for the perfect shot and was rewarded with this 60lb wahoo.








Myself with a 76lb wahoo after patiently waiting on the ghost to finally come in after 5 mins of him starring at us in the distance.








You can tell he got wrapped up.








got my PB hogfish








awesome pic by toby








Trying to smile! don't try to hold a tuna when it took 4 people straining to get it into position


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck with the clear water. You may find some on the back side of Livingston or Whitney or even Possum Kingdom. Mostly your gator gar will be shot during the day "rolling". Best time is now with a rising river. Of course right now we only half the conditions right. If you can navigate the river and have patience, you can get one over 100# right now.


----------



## anglersurf131 (Mar 26, 2007)

What do you mean by the backside of Livingston? Right below the dam where it flows into the trinity river? Are you going to be bow fishing Friday or saturday?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

anglersurf for the bigger gar you might want to try the colorado river between 521 and Matagorda. Ive actually caught a lot of big gar in the diversion channel at night. Several have been 100+. Also, the Tres Palacios river has some big gar as well. Shoot me a pm and I'll give you some more info.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, the dam tailrace.


----------

